
Good Lisp code to read - fogus
http://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/comments/caiim/good_lisp_code_to_read/
======
briancooley
Hadn't seen this one before:

[http://www.cs.northwestern.edu/academics/courses/325/reading...](http://www.cs.northwestern.edu/academics/courses/325/readings/graham/graham-
notes.html)

Useful stuff in there.

~~~
zandorg
As for Graham's preference about recursion, a Lisp interpreter/compiler should
convert recursive loops into queues.

~~~
mahmud
loops into queues? Control flow into a data structure?

If you're gonna a make a 'sufficiently smart compiler' argument, get it right.
I think you meant "tail calls into jumps".

~~~
zandorg
Well, when I want to convert a function that uses recursion but the stack
isn't big enough, I make it have a queue where each new item goes on the end,
and the next item goes from the front of the queue. This way the stack is
replaced by the heap (which is much bigger!).

------
dman
Here are a few good authors, reading their software is very educational - a)
Edi Weitz - <http://weitz.de/>. Writes very clean and well documented code. b)
Paul Graham - The On Lisp book examples, <http://arclanguage.org/install> (for
the source code of news.ycombinator ) c) The Code in - "The Little Schemer" -
the best introduction to the lisp way of thinking.

------
plinkplonk
"Good X code to read" references are always useful.

I am looking for beautiful Scala code to read. Any pointers greatly
appreciated.

~~~
fogus
Beautiful is relative, but I am quite proud of my implementation of a BASIC
DSL in Scala. <http://github.com/fogus/baysick>

